# Alligator Sedona



## snowman56 (May 5, 2009)

I just finished a couple of dozen Alligator Sedona pens going overseas, leaving tomorrow. I took several pics, some pretty good, some not to good. Let me know what you think.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2009)

Robert, they look great, I need to do something with the piece I have left.


----------



## snowman56 (May 5, 2009)

Roy, your first one came out great, so what's stopping you from doing a second?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2009)

_Forgetfulness . _
Like others here, you put up a blank and forget about it until you see a thread like yous and Lou's.


snowman56 said:


> Roy, your first one came out great, so what's stopping you from doing a second?


----------



## USAFVET98 (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful pens. Impressive material and workmanship.


----------



## PenPal (May 5, 2009)

*Aligator Pens*

I like what I see, rugged, please define Aligator.

Regards Peter.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2009)

This:http://thm-a01.yimg.com/image/d7b959eb829f7174
This one is about 10 feet long. 





pwhay said:


> I like what I see, rugged, please define Aligator.
> 
> Regards Peter.


----------



## snowman56 (May 5, 2009)

He is still growing


----------



## Stick Rounder (May 5, 2009)

Great looking pens.  Wonderful work.


----------



## CSue (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful!  So how many pens can an alligator make?


----------



## snowman56 (May 5, 2009)

I hope i never see one standing at my lathe. It really depend's on how big the gator is.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 5, 2009)

pwhay said:


> I like what I see, rugged, please define Aligator.
> 
> Regards Peter.


 Kingdom:Animalia
Phylum:Chordata
Class:Reptilia
Order:Crocodilia
Family:Alligatoridae
Genus:_*Alligator*_

An average adult American alligator's weight and length is 800 pounds (360 kg) and 13 feet (4.0 m) long, but can grow to 14.5 feet (4.4 m) long and weigh 1,032 pounds (468 kg).


----------



## snowman56 (May 5, 2009)

Lou
That is the offical rating but there has been bigger one's taken here in southeast texas.A lot are never taken to the check in, never know about these old river rat's that hunt to eat.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 5, 2009)

Very nice pens, Robert.
I have a beatiful one you made for me that stays out to show off to visitors.
Thanks for sharing these, never thought of the hide/bone combo on the same pen.
that looks good!


----------



## KiltedGunn (May 5, 2009)

Nice photos, Robert!  But they were much more impressive in person a few weeks back!  The pictures don't show the glow of the ill you use in the jaw bone sections!  VERY Impressive! :biggrin:


----------



## dntrost (May 5, 2009)

Still waiting on lathe parts to arrive besides being stuck in Kazakhstan but as soon as I am back home and in operation I am going to give the blanks you gave me a try.  Great job Robert and glad to hear you are ready to ship them out!  Hope you get lots more orders they are truly works of art!


----------



## mickr (May 6, 2009)

very impressive..the material outstanding


----------



## cnirenberg (May 6, 2009)

Awesome looking pens Robert.  Does the one need to "dry" out prior to turning?


----------



## snowman56 (May 6, 2009)

Yes Chris, the bones have to be boiled and boiled and then dried to remove all of the oily yucky stuff before they can be turned. They really STINK!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (May 6, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> Yes Chris, the bones have to be boiled and boiled and then dried to remove all of the oily yucky stuff before they can be turned. They really STINK!!!



That is what Roy said, worse that antler (although we both like the smell of turning antler, like napalm in the morning....I digress).  I am trying to contact some friends who may be able to acquire some gator bones.  My wife will kill me if I try this......should be fun.  Thanks for posting the pics of your pens.  awesome Job as usual.


----------



## Rangertrek (May 6, 2009)

*Nice!*

I like the pens.  The bone has sure a variety of shades.  They look very nice.  I guess I need to find some gator bone!


----------



## Stevej72 (May 6, 2009)

Those are great looking pens!  I need to find some alligator bone for a new pen for myself.


----------



## wjskip (May 6, 2009)

If everyone knew how good gator smells when you are boiling the pieces and how much your downwind neighbor will love you, not to mention how many pens your can get from a single gator the magic would be gone.   Robert you are to be commended on your olfactory sensitivity not to mention the magnificant pens you make.
Bill


----------



## Rstyleusa (May 6, 2009)

Incredible, I have never seen something like that.  Very very impressive!!!!  Good Work, beautiful pens


----------



## broitblat (May 6, 2009)

snowman56 said:


> I just finished a couple of dozen Alligator Sedona pens going overseas, leaving tomorrow. I took several pics, some pretty good, some not to good. Let me know what you think.


 
Those are beautiful, but "a couple of dozen!?"

I did one and it took me forever.  It was very hard but still punky in parts that needed lots of CA.

  -Barry


----------



## Ligget (May 7, 2009)

That is one `snappy` pen, fantastic!


----------



## Ozzy (May 7, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## VisExp (May 7, 2009)

pwhay said:


> I like what I see, rugged, please define Aligator.
> 
> Regards Peter.


 
Peter, an alligator is a tame crocodile :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 7, 2009)

Love the combination of it!


----------



## snowman56 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments. They are reallyappreciated!


----------



## Verne (May 7, 2009)

Nice job Robert. Makes me want to take a trip to Winnie.
Vern
I the jaw the only part that is usable?


----------



## JohnU (May 8, 2009)

Im Totally Impressed every time I see one of these.  The last is my favorite! Great looking pens Robert!


----------

